# Snail Found - Keep?



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

Found this guy creeping up my glass today. I do not know snails so don't know if he's good (keep) or not good (get rid of). Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take it if you don't want it...my clown loaches love snails


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> I will take it if you don't want it...my clown loaches love snails


I got tons if you wanna come grab em!

Btw, I garbage those. They just become pest.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

It looks a bit like a pond snail. if it is they will reproduce like crazy...



Clownloachlover said:


> I will take it if you don't want it...my clown loaches love snails


Want some ramshorn snails? I have a ton


----------



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

Thanks All for the feedback. It looked fairly ordinary. I will give it a new home. Clown....probably not worth the bother for just one but now that you mention it I might have to get a clown loach.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Where there's one there is usually more, so keep your eyes out. Last thing you want is a snail boom.


----------



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

devonb said:


> Where there's one there is usually more, so keep your eyes out. Last thing you want is a snail boom.


Thanks Devon....that's what I'm afraid of and will keep a lookout. Hopefully he didn't have friends.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had a few snail booms... and busts when whatever drove them to multiply ran into short supply and disappeared. Or at least that has been my experience... everytime I get new plants I get a new variety. Been lucky enough not to have any that actually ate the plants.

I think you can also get assassin snails too to eat them up if they're too much trouble.

... and then I just read this:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...sera-snail-collect-no-medication-trap-133530/


----------



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Arcteryx....will keep that in mind. Sure look like it works. I've had one other show up so far so fingers still crossed I don't see too many more.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, you'll just want to hope there weren't eggs on the plants. Didn't seem to matter how much I trapped\baited them, they reproduced faster than I could capture.

Worst case scenario, as mentioned above, assassin snails. I had to do that in my 10g shrimp tank because of ramshorns.


----------



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

So far only one other has showed up so continuing to cross fingers and my Angel fish took care of it before I even had a chance to remove it. If I got assassin snails I would need to be loachless?....or I guess another option is to go with loach(s) instead of Assassin Snails since my plan is to add a few loaches anyway. I guess if I have loaches then I wouldn't want to add assassin snails either as they'd become loach dinner. Either would be an option though I guess? If there's a true infestation would the predatory option of a few assassins or a few loaches keep up with their removal though?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

phantomstw said:


> Thanks All for the feedback. It looked fairly ordinary. I will give it a new home. Clown....probably not worth the bother for just one but now that you mention it I might have to get a clown loach.


If your thinking of clown loaches don't just get one, they are very social and do better in groups. Just sayin.


----------



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

The Guy said:


> If your thinking of clown loaches don't just get one, they are very social and do better in groups. Just sayin.


Guy....Ok will keep that in mind....Thanks


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a common pond snail.. They haven't really bothered my plants, but they're multiplying now like crazy.. when I only had ONE.. in my tank.. ONE... I was 10000000% positive. Must have been more eggs.


----------

